# Hide Folders 2012 password Forgotten !!



## pawanganugapati (Jun 10, 2013)

hii 
i have installed "Hide Folders 2012" and forgotten the password for that..
i have used hide and lock method for a particular folder in that Hide Folders 2012. i have forgoten the password and lost control over that folder.. 
Give a solution to this problem...:ermm::huh:
when i am going to access that folder by cmd its showing Access is Denied..
waiting for a solution from u..?


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi and welcome TSF

Per our rules, we are not permitted to help with lost/forgotten passwords.
Your only opinion is to contact the manufacture of the program for possible assistance.

A link to our rules can be found at the top of every page.

This post is locked.

BG


----------

